# Siemens 1FK7103 mit AM22DQ:  Geberoffset bestimmen



## Stefan1312 (26 Dezember 2018)

Hallo! 

Ich hätte eine Frage an die Servicetechniker,Inbetriebnahmetechniker unter euch :wink:

Also  vor mir liegt gerade eine Motorwelle eines 1FK7103 wobei der Geber  demontiert wurde. ( Es handelt sich laut Siemens Typenschild um einen  AM22DQ - laut Siemenshomepage mit folgenden Eigenschaften: 
Absolutwertgeber 22 bit (Auflösung 4194304, geberintern 2048 S/R) + 12 bit Multiturn (Verfahrbereich 4096 Umdrehungen)

Den Motor wollte ich nun wieder zusammenbauen und auf einem Sinamics S110 in Betrieb nehmen.
Hierfür muss jedoch der Geberoffset neu bestimmt werden... 

Ich  frage mich nun ... Kapitel: Pollagenidentifikation.. bzw wie  funktioniert diese Identifikation genau?..wie wird dieser Geber-Wert  genau gespeichert? ... liegt dieser Wert dann in 
einem Speicher  direkt am Drehgeber vor - kann man diesen über die Drive Cliq  Schnittstelle direkt auf den Geber übertragen? ... und wird dieser dann  anschließend über die Drive Cliq Schnittstelle beim Betrieb des Motors  ausgelesen?

 oder wird dieser Wert am Umrichter gespeichert?...

Und  vor allem.. sollte dieser Geberoffset nicht genau eingestellt sein... (  was ja nach der Demontage eines Gebers auf alle Fälle der Fall sein  muss?!) auf welche Art und Weise erkennt 
man diesen Fehler? .. bzw welche Möglichkeiten habe ich um einen "optimalen Betrieb" eines Antriebs festzustellen?
... Würde mich über Infos freuen.. vor allem weil mich der Hintergrund mehr interessiert.

und  ja ich habe schon bei unterschiedlichen Beiträgen gelesen.. so in die  Richtung lass die Fingern davon.. weil... aber es gibt hier sicher  einige Techniker die mir diese Frage beantworten können.

ja warum  ich es so genau wissen möchte: wir haben bei uns immer wieder  unterschiedliche Konfigurationen liegen, die in Betrieb genommen werden  sollen. 

Siemens Einbaumotor mit Sinus/Cosinus Geber von  Lenard+Bauer an LTI Umrichter ( Wo wird dieser Offset gespeichert und  wie? und wie funktionieren diese Verfahren genau?)
Eisenloser Linearmotor von ETEL+Umrichter, Glasmaßstab von Heidenhain, (Endat 2.2)
oder  eben die Rotorwelle eines 1FK7103 wodurch ich eben immer wieder vor dem  Problem stehe -> Geber muss noch justiert werden. Würde mich aus  diesem Grund über Beschreibungen / Erfahrungen von euch freuen, auf  welche Details man hier genau achten sollte... 
Sind eben in vielen  Bereichen als Prototypen- Entwickler tätig wodurch sich eben aus den  unterschiedlichsten Gründen solche Konfigurationen ergeben... 

Habe  auch schon die ein oder anderen Unterlagen auf der Beckhoff Homepage  gefunden... wobei.. für mich eben Siemens + Heidenhain am relevantesten  ist :wink: (noch ^^)

LG Stefan


----------



## zako (26 Dezember 2018)

Du wirst beim SINAMICS durch unterschiedliche Pollageverfahren unterstützt - schau mal p1980, p1982, p1990 (v.a. die Online- Hilfe bzw. Parameterbeschreibung im Listenhandbuch). Ich selbst würde es über p1990 machen. Im p431 wird dann der Offset eingetragen. Das geht recht einfach. Die Ströme für die sättigungsbasierten Verfahren befinden sich in p325 und p329.

Zur Kontrolle würde ich den Motor dann mal höher als p1752 drehen lassen. Im r1778 findest Du dann die Abweichung zwischen dem eingestellten Wert und dem Motormodell. Im p431 kann man dann nochmal nachjustieren. Abweichungen kleiner 10° sind eigentlich kein Problem da sich kleinere Abweichungen kaum auswirken ("cosinus"),

Interessant für Dich ist evtl. auch die Sättigungskennlinie  - einfach mal einen Trace von r1985 und r1987 machen (dabei entspricht 1ms einen elektrischen Winkel von 6°). Das ist dann recht interessant - man erkennt dann z.B. einen Berg und Tal (geeignet für einstufiges Verfahren oder mehre Berge und Täler - geeignet auch für mehrstufiges Verfahren).

Man könnte die Pollage auch händisch abgleichen (dann braucht man aber ein Oszi und drei Widerstände in Sternschaltung). Dann könntest Du die Geberwelle manuell ausrichten. In einer älteren Betriebsanleitung für die IBN von 1FN3- Linearmotoren ist das irgendwo erklärt.​Macht ggf. Sinn wenn Du an den Ersatzteilfall denkst - oder Du justierst so lange bis p431 ca. 0° ist (ob das praktikabel ist kann ich jetzt nicht einschätzen).


----------



## Stefan1312 (27 Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank Zako!  , ich werde mir die genannten Parameter einmal anschauen / durchlesen und mich gegebenenfalls noch einmal melden.. 

Kennt vl jemand ein Buch wo die Verfahren genau beschrieben sind? .. bzw. welche Unterschiede es gibt? ( natürlich auch Herstellerunabhängig).. 
ein Buch das für einen Einstieg praktisch wäre? 

LG und Danke !!


----------



## Stefan1312 (30 September 2020)

Hallo, ich hätte noch eine Frage zu einem alten Beitrag von mir...

Wie würde ich im laufenden Betrieb erkennen, dass die Pollage bei einer Synchronmaschine nicht richtig ist? - habe gerade einen kleinen Sinamics 1FK42 bei mir bei dem whs. die Lagerung kaputt ist ( Laufgeräusche... und auch das drehen der Welle fühlt sich nicht mehr gut an...)

Wenn ich den Geber runter nehme und die Lager tausche, den Geber erneut auf die Welle schiebe.. und den Motor einschalte... würde das für mich "lediglich" bedeuten das der Motor zum Aufbringen des gewünschten Drehmoments mehr Strom benötigt? oder gibts es auch andere "offensichtliche" Effekte?
wie sind da so eure Erfahrungen? ... würde mich über Antworten freuen 
LG Stefan


----------

